# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Una sobre puentes...alucinantes

## F. Lázaro

Desde luego, los ingenieros y arquitectos ya no saben ni que inventar...

Vaya tela con las estructuras de algunos, se ve que el día que los diseñaron hicieron un buen trasvase barril-estómago...porque tela...pero tela

Algunos ejemplos:

Aparentemente un puente...sin embargo, fijaros el uso que tiene...¿Será el metro de Venecia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ?



Este también...que complicaciones...


Con lo fácil que es un puente o un pasadizo...y fijaros lo que se les ha ocurrido en el medio...


Vaya trompa que el tendría el arquitecto...madre de dios...


Y éste...sin comentarios, ahí no me subo yo ni de cachondeo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


En fin...algunas de las cosas que nos podemos encontrar por ahí... :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

Hola F. Lázaro alucinantes puentes la verdad autenticas obras de ingenieria

----------


## embalses al 100%

La verdad F. Lazaro, sin palabras. Si es que la gente se aburre tela. :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

Yo por el que no pasaría es por el cuarto, a lo tonto acabas subiendo y bajando unos cuantos pisos. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Del último solo quiero decir que sería una pasada hacer puenting.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

El tercero seguro que tiene un acceso a algo subterráneo allí.

----------


## ben-amar

> La verdad F. Lazaro, sin palabras. Si es que la gente se aburre tela.


¡....Y bebe, .. muchisimo ademas! :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Impresionantes fotos. Si es que se empieza jugando con los tentes y se acaba como se acaba :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

Como dice el famoso humorista manchego:

"dinero no habrá, pero pa tontás..."

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Del último solo quiero decir que sería una pasada hacer puenting.


Y tanto...ahora, que, ata bien la cuerda, porque sino...vaya ostión que vas a pegar en el fondo del valle...mira la altura que tiene  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 








> Si es que se empieza jugando con los tentes y se acaba como se acaba


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora voy a poner una pero de los más peligrosos...tela también lo que hay por ahí...madre de dios, que barbaridades...hasta ahora  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos ahora con un par de ellos que...a ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a pasar por ahí... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Venga, el típico dicho: "ton** el último... :Stick Out Tongue: "


Eso es un buen terraplén...


Os atravéis a seguir adelante?


Este también...hay que tenerlos "cuadraos" para pasar por ahí...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Al 1º hay que echarle hu***s, pero si te caes por lo menos hay agua abajo.
Al 2º le diria yo unas palabritas al arquitecto, y si vas al sentido contrario de los que vienen, o metes 1ª o no subes, y si vas en bici ya ni te digo... :Stick Out Tongue: .
Al 3º ya me lo pensaria yo mejor porque ese no tiene ni agua ni na..., y encima con esa niebla no sabes lo que te puedes encontrar. ``Así que mejor pasa tú 1º que si eso ya voy yo´´. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Al 4º ya ni te digo, el que está en la canasta todavia, pero el que está ``colgao´´ jo**r.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al 1º hay que echarle hu***s, pero si te caes por lo menos hay agua abajo.
> Al 2º le diria yo unas palabritas al arquitecto, y si vas al sentido contrario de los que vienen, o metes 1ª o no subes, y si vas en bici ya ni te digo....
> Al 3º ya me lo pensaria yo mejor porque ese no tiene ni agua ni na..., y encima con esa niebla no sabes lo que te puedes encontrar. ``Así que mejor pasa tú 1º que si eso ya voy yo´´.
> Al 4º ya ni te digo, el que está en la canasta todavia, pero el que está ``colgao´´ jo**r.


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Vamos ahora con un par de ellos que...a ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a pasar por ahí...
> 
> Venga, el típico dicho: "ton** el último..."


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Yo desde luego no, y si piesas que abajo te estan esperando los cocodrilos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  menos, con una brisita de nada se debe mover de lo lindo,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Lázaro...me has dejado anonadado con esos ejemplos de ingenieria imposible je je je...y los puentes tibetanos...la verdad...el mantenimiento en algun caso brilla por su ausencia...Aun así yo te digo que en caso de ultima necesidad si hay que pasar se pasa...te lo digo por experiencias bastante traumáticas.
Excelente recopilación de puentes de sumo interés, sabes donde se halla cada uno de ellos??..lo digo por si me toca estar al lado y arriesgarme a usarlos je je je...
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

> Vamos ahora con un par de ellos que...a ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a pasar por ahí...
> 
> Venga, el típico dicho: "ton** el último..."


La pregunta en el caso de este puente es:

Y si lo cruzo, ¿por dónde sigo? porque como no sea escalando, no veo camino en el otro lado.

Aún así, los maderos dan miedo, pero los cables parecen resistentes

----------


## F. Lázaro

> sabes donde se halla cada uno de ellos??..lo digo por si me toca estar al lado y arriesgarme a usarlos je je je...


Muchos de ellos si sé donde están. El colgante tibetano en Pakistán, el último del segundo post de puentes está en Grecia, el que quiere Luján para hacer puenting está en Malasia, el que cruzan los barcos por encima está en Alemania, el que tiene la plataforma en medio del agua creo que era en Suiza o Austria, el atirantado en Brasil... :Embarrassment: 




> Y si lo cruzo, ¿por dónde sigo? porque como no sea escalando, no veo camino en el otro lado.


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Aún así, los maderos dan miedo, pero los cables parecen resistentes


Me gustaría ver de qué están hechos los cables, porque acero de alto módulo no creo que sea... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> .. los maderos dan miedo, pero los cables parecen resistentes


¡Ni así, Lujan, ni así!

----------


## Luján

> ¡Ni así, Lujan, ni así!


Paparruchas!!

Y qué es la vida sin algo de riesgo?  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Paparruchas!!
> 
> Y qué es la vida sin algo de riesgo?


Vale, pero primero que pasen los demas, por si acaso y si hubiese que cruzarlo sin remedio :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los demás ya han pasado ben-amar, así que te toca... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El puente es seguro, mira esta gente como disfruta cruzando el puente... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Al que preguntó dónde estaban los puentes, este parece que está en el Himalaya.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al que preguntó dónde estaban los puentes, este parece que está en el Himalaya.


Se llama puente de Hussaini, situado sobre el río Hunza, al norte de Pakistán.

Es la única manera de transitar entre la punta del iceberg y las ciudades del norte de Pakistán. Los habitantes de la zona dice que están acostumbrados a cruzarlo y que aunque tiene un aspecto mortífero, es más seguro de lo que parece... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

He rescatado este hilo de el baúl de 2010, que me costado encontrarlo, para dejaros otro puente, es normalito en cuanto a forma, lo que es impresionante es lo que le pasa.






Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He rescatado este hilo de el baúl de 2010, que me costado encontrarlo, para dejaros otro puente, es normalito en cuanto a forma, lo que es impresionante es lo que le pasa.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zczJXSxnw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpUL6sZs6J4
> 
> Saludos.


Resonancia... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aquí el amigo perdiguera nos puede dar una buena lección magistral sobre ésto  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Resonancia...
> 
> Aquí el amigo perdiguera nos puede dar una buena lección magistral sobre ésto


Al trapo y en directo.

Efectivamente es un problema de resonancia al conjugarse la acción del viento con los esfuerzos del puente.

Siempre se da en menor o mayor medida en puentes colgantes.

Las causas de aquello fueron una mezcla de elementos, que juntos, son arrolladores:

frecuencia natural de la estructura
vórtices de viento
resonancia

En algunos casos la frecuencia angular de una fuerza externa, en el caso de este puente del viento, coincide con la frecuencia  natural del puente lo que produce un aumento de la amplitud de la oscilación y como resultado produce el efecto que podemos ver en los vídeos: un puente colgante que parece construido de chicle. La verdad es que duró muchísimo hasta la ruina total. Y como siempre dos suicidas por ahí enmedio.

El problema era que las secciones de los puentes no eran aerodinámicas. 
El puente de Tacoma no resistía vientos transversales de más de 65 Km/h.
Hoy en día puentes similares pueden aguantar perfectamente vientos de más de 200 Km/h.
El fracaso de Tacoma supuso un acicate en la construcción de nuevos puentes y la mejora de los existentes; en un principio de rigidizaron mediante vigas transversales y en cruz de san Andrés en la plataforma y con tirantes inclinados, luego mejorando la aerodinámica se aligeró de peso y aumentaron las prestaciones.
La caída sucedió en noviembre de 1.940

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la información perdiguera. A mí me explicaron que le pasó esto por la mala construcción, y la fuerza del viento unidos. 
También es verdad que hay que estar loco para ponerse en medio del puente cuando está haciendo esas oscilaciones. :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Hace poco, año 2.000, en Londres, una pasarela peatonal, me parece que se llama el puente del milenio, hubo de ser modificada porque entraba en resonancia su frecuencia natural con la frecuencia de un conjunto de pasos de personas.
Yo creo que lo pasé sin reparar y temblabamos como una hoja de papel en mitad de una ventolera, el puente y yo.

También en Cuenca había otro que temblaba, también peatonal, en el año 1.974 pasé por él, mi novia no se atrevió con lo que tuve que pasar dos veces, y en el año 2.005 otra vez y ahora ya pasamos los dos, una vez arreglado.

Además ¿quién no ha temblado dentro de un coche cuando está parado en un puente y pasa un camión en sentido contrario?

Como veis son frecuentes las vibraciones, lo que es más raro es la caída de puentes o estructuras por ellas; dejando aparte a los terremotos, que también producen frecuencias sísmicas demoledoras, pero que según un estudio japonés, que creo que son los que más saben de terremotos, actúan de manera discriminada en función de las alturas de los edificios, independientemente de la forma de construcción, es decir que un determinado terremoto afectará más a los edificios de 7 alturas que a los de 12. Y otro lo hará al contrario, todo en función de la frecuencia del sismo.

----------


## nando

Madre del amor hermoso¡¡¡¡  :Embarrassment:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

gracias por este video buenisimo embalses 100%

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hace poco, año 2.000, en Londres, una pasarela peatonal hubo de ser modificada porque entraba en resonancia su frecuencia natural con la frecuencia de un conjunto de pasos de personas.
> Yo creo que lo pasé sin reparar y temblaba como una hoja de papel en mitad de una ventolera, el puente y yo.


Yo casi mejor que prefiero no vivir una experiencia así.
Aunque recuerdo estar en el puente de Triana en una manifestación con unas 200 personas "botando" a la vez y yo quedarme quieto y sentir como el el puente botaba también.

----------


## Luján

¿Al puente de Tacoma lo que le paso no fue que entró un viento racheado, casualmente con una frecuencia cercana a la natural del puente?

Vamos, que para vientos constantes soportaría más velocidad, pero el problema fue que vino en rachas.

Al menos eso tenía entendido yo.

----------


## perdiguera

Como bien sabes, Luján, es muy difícil que el viento venga constante, siempre viene a rachas, más o menos fuertes.
Efectivamente el Tacoma cayó por la entrada en resonancia entre la frecuencia propia del puente, natural, con la del viento a 61/65 km/h. No puedo saber si con otra intensidad de viento mayor hubiese resistido, pero independientemente de la intensidad, si hubiese tenido la misma frecuencia hubiese pasado lo mismo.
Cuando sumas frecuencias aumenta la amplitud de onda y por tanto la deformación a la que está sometido el elemento-

----------

